# Tortured Sun = Warhammer40k Global Campaign



## Kronfang (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all!



I have tried to look for information, regarding anything about "Tortured Sun", but i have found no information so far, which is why I made this thread. 


I will get straight to the point: After a friend of mine told me about about a page in the White Dwarf that informs us that Games Workshop will be running a Global Campaign in 2011, I had to see it for myself, so i bought the magazine.


In the White Dwarf 372 (December 2010) issue, page 12, there is a page, under the page heading of "Event". The page has the heading of "Tortured Sun", and under it there is a large image of what appears to be a green/white sun, surrounded by lightnings. Under the image, there is a sub heading, saying: "Taking Place in Games Workshop Hobby Centers and Participating Stockists, 2011".


My calculated guess is that "Tortured Sun" will be a Global Campaign, taking place in 2011. I am however surprised that there is no other information regarding this event, which makes me think maybe i am wrong, and a Warhammer 40k Global Campaign in 2011 will just be wishful thought.


I would like that anyone with any information (preferably reliable!) regarding this event, shares it with the rest of us, as i am sure i am not the only one curious about this upcoming event.



Thanks for your help


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was thinking this too. I asked the guys down at my FLGS and they didn't know anything. So either everyone's super tight-lipped about it, or they're super-duper tight-lipped about it.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I sure hope this is true, we really need some more big summer campaigns again!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I was so pumped when I first started. The Medusa V had just finished and I though, "Sweet. Time for a LOTR one!" but no! 

I really hope it is a global campaign, because I have never played in one.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

They're a lot of fun, fingers crossed they'll do something as cool as the world books they've brought out previously...don't see it happening but hope springs eternal 

~O


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I first played in the EoT campaign. They were good times although I also wish they would keep doing them. Maybe now climax the Octavious war!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Please, please, please! Bring us a grand campaign of awesomness!


----------

